

Linux Foundation Announces New Linux Certification Program - spindritf
http://www.linuxfoundation.org/news-media/announcements/2014/08/linux-foundation-announces-new-linux-certification-program

======
spindritf
Do you think it can be worth something (to the holder) in any context? On a
resume? On a website (to increase conversions)? Or is it just a way to donate
money to the Linux Foundation?

The details for each new cert are here[1]. The requirements aren't terribly
high. The certified engineer needs to be able to run Apache and Squid
essentially.

[1]
[https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification](https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification)

